# New to BMW, Want to know more about the diesel in the 2017 328d



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

ingenieur said:


> Search function and training docs.
> Realoem.com for parts.


That's what I discovered on realoem as well. So no electric pump on our diesels... how (if it does) does the ECU cool that turbo down during a shut down immediately after a speritted drive, or in the middle of a 600*C regen?


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

Electric fan stays operational; other than that, you shouldn't be shutting down right after a spirited drive. 

Driving gently for a couple miles should be more than enough to cool the turbo to "safe" temps.


----------



## GSportWagon (Jan 17, 2017)

Uber Commuter said:


> Sold back a 2012 VW Golf TDI to VW and bought a CPO 2014 328xD myself; absolutely love this car.


Same deal here - last friday I drove down to MD from Long Island to pick up this SportWagon - 2014 CPO 24,xxx miles, Liquid Blue Metalic, Tech Pkg, Lighting Pkg, Driver Asst., Driver Asst +, Active Cruise, Dynamic Handling Package, HK Radio .. etc.

Drove it home from the dealer after purchase - Filled the tank, drove 248 miles home with an indicated 45.8 mpg avg and *STILL* had a range of 418 miles until empty :yikes:

I had the opportunity to get acquainted with quite a bit of the technology during the trip home - going in I was a bit hesitant about "nanny" systems but .. I now feel each has something positive to offer.

While Adaptive M Suspension was highly desired (thus leading me to a 5 month long search) .. I wasn't too sure about the Variable Sport Steering. I can say now that I like that too

The Golf TDi with Tech and Sport was fun .. but this is SOoooo much more, and after Vdub buyback of a 77,xxx mile - it only cost me $15K.


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

BB_cuda said:


> Carly adapter and Carly app on iPhone. My EGT runs about 240 to 250C cruising along freeway at about 65 mph.


Would you be so kind as to let us know ALL the permeated that we are able to monitor with Carly?

Perhaps some screen shots as well?


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

GSportWagon said:


> Same deal here - last friday I drove down to MD from Long Island to pick up this SportWagon - 2014 CPO 24,xxx miles, Liquid Blue Metalic, Tech Pkg, Lighting Pkg, Driver Asst., Driver Asst +, Active Cruise, Dynamic Handling Package, HK Radio .. etc.
> 
> Drove it home from the dealer after purchase - Filled the tank, drove 248 miles home with an indicated 45.8 mpg avg and *STILL* had a range of 418 miles until empty :yikes:
> 
> ...


Congrats ex-TDI guy lol! Looks awesome!


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Uber Commuter said:


> Electric fan stays operational; other than that, you shouldn't be shutting down right after a spirited drive.
> 
> Driving gently for a couple miles should be more than enough to cool the turbo to "safe" temps.


I have been practising safe warm up and cool down procedures for gas and diesel turbocharged vehicles for almost 2 decades now. But what happens to the 95% of start and go BMW owners or people like my wife or my parents who know nothing about EGT DPF DEF ABCD?

How does one prevent shutting down the vehicle during the middle of a region? Me, I can monitor the RPM at idle and I'll know when their car is doing a region but how about the other 95% of BMW owners that are not enthusiasts or gearheads? This is the biggest reason why I could never fathom buying a used diesel passenger vehicle.

There are so few BMW diesels it's hard to find any aftermarket support with regards to data acquisition or parameter monitoring. I've been searching high and low for a BMW supported OBD2 system with a touchscreen to watch and monitor parameters to no avail. The whole iPhone or app thing is not a permanent solution in my eyes.


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

rbreding said:


> LOL, his VW ya dingy


Hahaha, oh.

Well, when the North American engine killing emissions controls don't operate, it's easy to get 300k lmao. TDI FTW!


----------



## GSportWagon (Jan 17, 2017)

Hypermile said:


> I have been practising safe warm up and cool down procedures for gas and diesel turbocharged vehicles for almost 2 decades now.


Me as well .. first was a '84 T-Bird Turbo Coupe, then a '87 Buick Regal Limited Turbo etc.

As far as warm-up, I know the TDi was a cold-blooded motor and everyone in those forums recommended not idling for extended periods to warm up - 30-60 sec. to let the fluids flow and then drive "reasonably" until temps are nominal. As for cool down, I just chill as I enter my neighborhood and avoid boosting into the driveway .. then Idle again for 30-60 secs.



> The whole iPhone or app thing is not a permanent solution in my eyes.


 its not bad if you can car-play it onto the big screen .. which I've yet to figure out or know if its possible on our systems

again, not knowing the BMW system well, I can say the TDi continued its regen even if shut off during the process. In Fact, I think it waited most of the time until shutoff to begin


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

Hypermile said:


> I have been practising safe warm up and cool down procedures for gas and diesel turbocharged vehicles for almost 2 decades now. But what happens to the 95% of start and go BMW owners or people like my wife or my parents who know nothing about EGT DPF DEF ABCD?


One thing to keep in mind (I assume you know this, but others may not): Turbocharged engine technology has changed a lot in 20 years. Modern turbos are usually both oil and water cooled (iirc the BMW's is), and the turbo designs are far stronger than they used to be as well.

The point being, 99% of the time the turbo will be perfectly safe for 99% of the drivers; the extra 1-2 minutes it takes to drive gently through a parking lot or idle while checking your phone is all it really needs to cool sufficiently to prevent damage.

Sure, if you repeatedly push your car 10/10ths and then immediately shut down the engine, it may result in premature wear or damage; but who really does that?



Hypermile said:


> How does one prevent shutting down the vehicle during the middle of a region? Me, I can monitor the RPM at idle and I'll know when their car is doing a region but how about the other 95% of BMW owners that are not enthusiasts or gearheads? This is the biggest reason why I could never fathom buying a used diesel passenger vehicle.


Regens on modern diesels are designed to be "user invisible" to make the car more sellable to crossover (non-diesel to diesel) buyers. Shutting down during a regen will simply keep the fans going until the DPF is cool enough to be safe; it doesn't hurt anything. Sure, knowing if a regen is happening is nice for us who care, and we can idle the car for an extra 5 minutes if we want to, but it really isn't doing a lot to "protect" the car anyway.



Hypermile said:


> There are so few BMW diesels it's hard to find any aftermarket support with regards to data acquisition or parameter monitoring. I've been searching high and low for a BMW supported OBD2 system with a touchscreen to watch and monitor parameters to no avail. The whole iPhone or app thing is not a permanent solution in my eyes.


You should probably try out the Torque Pro app before making that call; it is quite in-depth and very useful if you are looking to monitor multiple parameters. :thumbup:


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

GSportWagon said:


> Me as well .. first was a '84 T-Bird Turbo Coupe, then a '87 Buick Regal Limited Turbo etc.
> 
> As far as warm-up, I know the TDi was a cold-blooded motor and everyone in those forums recommended not idling for extended periods to warm up - 30-60 sec. to let the fluids flow and then drive "reasonably" until temps are nominal. As for cool down, I just chill as I enter my neighborhood and avoid boosting into the driveway .. then Idle again for 30-60 secs.
> 
> ...


My first car was an '87 Monte Carlo SS. It was ether that or the Regal GN. I drove the Monte Carlo all year around with all season tires (not very smart, with a RWD car without ABS, traction control...I was 18 lol), in snow belt lake effect snow areas, no issues.

Actually, in a TDI, when you interrupt aregen and shutoff, the rad fans continue to run just to bring the engine bay temps down. No regen happening while the car is off, it sure sounds like it though.


----------



## GSportWagon (Jan 17, 2017)

Hypermile said:


> My first car was an '87 Monte Carlo SS. It was ether that or the Regal GN. I drove the Monte Carlo all year around with all season tires (not very smart, with a RWD car without ABS, traction control...I was 18 lol), in snow belt lake effect snow areas, no issues.
> 
> Actually, in a TDI, when you interrupt aregen and shutoff, the rad fans continue to run just to bring the engine bay temps down. No regen happening while the car is off, it sure sounds like it though.


Huh .. didn't know that about the TDi Regen .. only ever noticed when shut down and the fans kept blowing full on.

.. a friend of mine bought a 87 SS when I bought my Buick - it was stolen from the train station 2 weeks later and after driving in mine, he took his ins. check and bought a GN which he still has (and also bought a beater Honda for the train station). My Regal Limited Turbo was basically a GN without the blackout and GN interior - same drive train though = a true sleeper


----------



## rbreding (Sep 6, 2016)

BB_cuda said:


> Carly adapter and Carly app on iPhone. My EGT runs about 240 to 250C cruising along freeway at about 65 mph.


Will the torque pro app also connect to the carly gen2 adapter ?


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

I just ordered a PLX 2016 DM-200 OBDII Gauge. It has been used on BMWs. Finally a solid solution for the bimmer! Not as OEM+ as PF03 on my NMS Passat TDI. But definitely better than a Wifi OBD2 dongle and phone setup. The only downside I found from searching is radio interference, when listening to the radio in the car. No issues for me, as I listen to Spotify from my phone or XM.

PLX 2016 DM-200: https://youtu.be/_qjH1aYXMVs

PF03 for VWAG cars: https://youtu.be/QpWMsgGVnds


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

OK, that gauge looks decent, and I'm glad you are excited about it.

But do we need the same info posted in 3+ different threads...?


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Uber Commuter said:


> OK, that gauge looks decent, and I'm glad you are excited about it.
> 
> But do we need the same info posted in 3+ different threads...?


Haha all THREE threads are mine. I figured it would help members in the future if they are looking for such product. Even If I FOUND ONE thread like mine, I wouldn't need to spent hours and hours looking.:thumbup:

If you are getting notification form my threads and are annoyed, I can help you unsubscribe without searching..


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

No they aren't  http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=772717

And no you can't; but thanks for the effort...

This forum doesn't move that fast, a single post would have been plenty, and would have stayed in easy view for a year or more anyway.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Depends on who is posting...IMO


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

Uber Commuter said:


> No they aren't  http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=772717
> 
> And no you can't; but thanks for the effort...
> 
> This forum doesn't move that fast, a single post would have been plenty, and would have stayed in easy view for a year or more anyway.


I'm not sure what you mean by "no they aren't"...Lol, yes I searched, found, asked questions and posted on that thread you linked. As you can read in that thread that the OP needed to add a probe to read EGTs. I post on that thread for future members like me searching to a dead end. No more dead end in that thread now. There is a solution without external hardware.

You are correct, I cannot unsubscribe for you but is can help you to do it.

You are very correct again, this forum moved very slow, thus my reason to spark it up, evidently it's working haha


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

Hypermile said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "no they aren't"...





Hypermile said:


> Haha all THREE threads are mine.





Uber Commuter said:


> No they aren't  http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=772717


.


----------



## Jim E. (Apr 23, 2002)

Hypermile said:


> Hello BMW enthusiasts. I have been an Audi/WV owner and enthusiast for almost 2 decades now. This will be my first BMW. I will list my order details below. Please share any advice/comments related to the diesel engine preferably. Things like history, updates since first launch, weaknesses... How reliable are these engines? I will drive 40K KM each year and want to keep it for at least 7 years. Scheduled and preventative maintenance DIYs wont be an issue for me. TIA
> 
> Soon to order:
> 2017 328d xDrive Touring
> ...


Start with the attached - if you haven't already.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Hypermile said:


> ]


Stop messing with your phone while driving. Some of us have to see the results when it does not end well. When driving, just drive.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

